# Tossing an idea around need some info



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok 500m Vinson engine into a 400m AC what all Fab work and wiring is needed I know it's been done

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Some cats had zuki engines in them. Depending on the year that 400m could have been a zuki motor. So it might not be that big of a difference as you think, to get it swapped over.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Yea mine has a Suzuki engine it's an 06 I read mounts are exactly the same now I wonder about electronics 

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

It's either the 500 or BBK I'd rather have the 500 if it's cost feasible 

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

if mounts are the same I would def. give it a try. You should be able to just look at the 500 and the 400m together and see if the connections are in similar locations.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Wiring harnes, pod, cdi, and i think the front and rear drive shafts are different. I was gonna do this swap with mine for a built 581 motor but ran into a list of expenses.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

That's the answer I was looking for 

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Sounds cheaper to just get the 500. Might not be so bad if you got a complete 500 parts bike.


----------

